# Extra wire on SATA connector



## Brezzio

The PSU just died in my wite's computer. (Conpaq Presario SR1010Z, ASUS K8S-LA motherboard, AMD Athlon 64 3200+, 40GB SATA HD, Bestec ATX-300-12Z PSU)

I am certain it is the PSU as I tested it in my comp. I have another PSU I can use, but it doesn't have the SATA connectors.

Her HD has both the SATA and MOLEX connectors. Can I use the standard MOLEX connector to power he HD?  Would I have to change to the IDE connection?

The MOLEX connectors on this PSU have four wires, one yellow, one red, and two black. The SATA connectors also have an orange wire. What is the orange wire for? I'm thinking it may affect the speed of the drive. If that is all, I am not too worried about it.

Brezzio


----------



## StrangleHold

If it has both power connectors you can use either. It wont change anything on the drive as far as the Sata speed or RPM.


----------



## Springy182

The orange wire is only there for staggered spinup and hotswap if I recall, it's rarely even implemented\ on drives because of people using Molex->SATA adapters and first gen drives like yours used both Molex and SATA power connectors


----------



## Brezzio

*Thanks for the input*

Thanks for the input. I'll try the other PSU and let you know how it works.


----------



## WinCrazy

*3.3V power Orange wire*

You are absolutely wrong about the orange wire being used for "staggered startup" !  There is a pin on the SATA *DATA* connector for that purpose. Most HDDs generally do not implement this function. 

The orange wire is for supplying 3.3V power to the HDD.

HDDs that are 500GB and more tend not to fare well using "Molex-to-SATA" power connector adapter cables.  Even though the SATA-300 spec *claims* that the orange 3.3V wire is not necessary you may find that these large drives will not spin up or operate correctly in the long term.   YMMV.

Many users of large drives report the "Click of Death" and assume that the drive has failed.  They should try throwing out any Molex power cable adapters and use only native power supply SATA power cable which always have orange 3.3V wires in them.


----------

